# Afraid of getting fat while bulking.



## Iopu (Mar 24, 2013)

Is this a problem? How do you avoid it? I have yet to start bulking. I am cutting before my first bulk.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Was worried at first as didn't want to get in the hiddious shape I did before I started training but it ain't all that bad getting a bit fat again but chest is solid unlike before a pair off tits and arms etc are solid as before we're just flabby


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't over the top with food and you won't get fat

It's not rocket science, just adjust your calories to suit, it is possible to add muscle without fat!


----------



## hypnobabes (Jul 11, 2009)

Iopu said:


> Is this a problem? How do you avoid it? I have yet to start bulking. I am cutting before my first bulk.


Dont eat too many calories, i have always advised people to go for 250 calories a day over whatever you require.

What you require a day will depend on what it is you do that day so unless you sit down and work that out its hard to tell.

People tend to go way over when bulking, the entire point of bulking is to get the maximum possible muscle growth by eating SLIGHTLY over your daily calorific needs.

What happens is people think right i need to bulk and eat far too much then step on the scales and see the weight go up and then give themselves a high five and shout "woohoo im getting loads of muscle"

Weight gain and muscle gain are different things.

I know its not the answer you want but the only way to completely avoid an excess is to sit down and work out your basal metabolic figure for a day in calories then add up all the daily activities. if you don't do this is simply guess work.

If you are on the 'juice' then you will need to increase protein above what a natty will take (protein synthesis will be way above normal expected amounts) and also go up on the calorie surplus intake but i cant advise on that as im a natty.

Can anyone post some exact figures of calorie excess they recommend? juice and non juice. I find 250ish depending on the metabolism of the person works best (naturals only).


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

This is almost the same as I have been told by a well known pro. He said no more than 500kcals for a natural to get lean gains. Stick with low gi carbs and up the protein. Keep fats higher when carbs in the meals are lower. Also, keep in the cardio as it helps burn fat and your body can absorb the food better.

I hear people at my gym talk about 4 -5000 kcals per day, but they look like ****.

lean gains all the way.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

for me keeping bodyfat down is to keep carbs low.

i can not eat alot of carbs, they just make me fat. so i have to get most of my cals from protein. being a natty im probably sh1tting some of my protein intake out, but at least i know im taking to much than not enough.

im dropping bodyfat and weight is down slightly, but strength is up. just about keeping a close eye on how your body reacts to what your eating.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Timed carbs works best for me.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Just take some tren and everything will be dandy


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just get on with it. Cut after


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

After a while at this i've found it's better to be as lean as possible before you bulk for best results


----------



## Iopu (Mar 24, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Don't over the top with food and you won't get fat
> 
> It's not rocket science, just adjust your calories to suit, it is possible to add muscle without fat!


Thanks man. In case you noticed that I just posted in the the steroid forum. But now I'm saying I've never bulked before. I have bulked, just not properly. I used to eat everything in sight. Now I am going to start doing it right and stay lean.


----------



## Iopu (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys.


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree with the above. I have been bulking since mid-January and although I am not an expert, I have found that by keeping a log of your weight at the end of every week you can adjust you calories slightly.

For instance, I started at 2750cals and at the time I was leaning out even though I was trying to bulk, so I upped my calories each week until I was gaining about a 1-1.5lb a week. Last week I only put on half a pound so I've upped my calories now from 3600-3700. Its a slow process and its a case of experimenting by adjusting calories in small increments. This is just the way I go about it, but i'm sure that others would probably increase by 250-500 cals a day.

If you keep a log of the calories your consuming and your weight on a weekly basis, and make slight adjustments each time your weight isn't increasing, then you should be able to minimize the fat as much as possible.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you posted your diet and training up mate people woluld have a clearer picture.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

if ur new to trainin carryin a little fat, you can build an lose fat at the same time, at least i have. However that wouldnt be same for a advanced trainer


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've put alot of weight on and am starting to regret it, its my own fault though I haven't done any cardio for 10 weeks... just weights and eating


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

liftmore said:


> This is almost the same as I have been told by a well known pro. He said no more than 500kcals for a natural to get lean gains. Stick with low gi carbs and up the protein. Keep fats higher when carbs in the meals are lower. Also, keep in the cardio as it helps burn fat and your body can absorb the food better.
> 
> I hear people at my gym on the forum talk about 4 -5000 kcals per day, but they look like ****.
> 
> lean gains all the way.


lean gains - it`s the future


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> I've put alot of weight on and am starting to regret it, its my own fault though I haven't done any cardio for 10 weeks... just weights and eating


For the last 10 weeks the only cardio I have done is 5 minute warm up and 5 minute warm down on cross trainer, but I have managed to put on 10 pounds of which very little appears to be fat. I just train hard and keep to a strict clean bulk. You don't need cardio to reduce fat.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> I've put alot of weight on and am starting to regret it, its my own fault though I haven't done any cardio for 10 weeks... just weights and eating


Then you're eating too much mate

I haven't done any cardio for about a year! Not proud to admit that by the way, just making a point


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Then you're eating too much mate
> 
> I haven't done any cardio for about a year! Not proud to admit that by the way, just making a point


I've put nearly 4 stone on in around 11 months now, put 18 pounds on in like 9 weeks from my cycle... Going to chill out on calories abit I think?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I lost 27 pounds in a week tho must admit it was my gym membership money


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Agree, lean bulking is the future. Long gone are the days of extreme bulking periods getting massive but fat and holding water and then long cutting periods.

In terms of figures, what's the consensus? i'm reading more then 1 or 2lbs a week is fat? Meaning 15lbs for a 12 week cycle is optimal


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Being sensible with your increased food intake, clever and efficient with your workouts will minimise fat gain.

I read all the time bulking diets contain ice cream, pizza, custard creams, sugar sugar sugar. These things will turn the average non exercising Joe fat what makes people think that they wont have the same effect even when consumed throughout an exercise program? These foods contain sh1t calories pure and simple.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've put on a stone in about 8 months, with very little fat (see display pic), it helped that I was pretty shredded to start with but I've found slowly is better, I guess I average about 0.5lb a week, which seems slow but I won't have to cut this summer so f*ck it. I just started with 3000 calories and adjusted accordingly, I personally don't see how cardio helps, you'll minimise your surplus but you could do that just by eating less...?

Oh and for me, it's not about having planned cheat days on a bulk, by all means don't stick to your diet to the letter, go out, have a drink, enjoy yourself. But everyone I've seen on here that has epic cheat days is fat as f*ck.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

L11 said:


> I've put on a stone in about 8 months, with very little fat (see display pic), it helped that I was pretty shredded to start with but I've found slowly is better, I guess I average about 0.5lb a week, which seems slow but I won't have to cut this summer so f*ck it. I just started with 3000 calories and adjusted accordingly, I personally don't see how cardio helps, you'll minimise your surplus but you could do that just by eating less...?


i don't know what to say but ur my damn hero!! shame u just answered the holy grail of bulking question and only me u and a few others where around to see it..they are probably on treadmills drinking their weight gainers as we speak


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

L11 said:


> I've put on a stone in about 8 months, with very little fat (see display pic), it helped that I was pretty shredded to start with but I've found slowly is better, I guess I average about 0.5lb a week, which seems slow but I won't have to cut this summer so f*ck it. I just started with 3000 calories and adjusted accordingly, I personally don't see how cardio helps, you'll minimise your surplus but you could do that just by eating less...?
> 
> Oh and for me, it's not about having planned cheat days on a bulk, by all means don't stick to your diet to the letter, go out, have a drink, enjoy yourself. But everyone I've seen on here that has epic cheat days is fat as f*ck.


Exactly. You look good all year round and your body doesn't have to bounce between bulking and cutting much which effects homeostasis as your maintaining your own


----------

